# Alphaburner vs Bear Attack



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

havent shot the attack and i doubt i will but i loved the alphaburner the draw was not bad at all no vibration and very quiet that said i like the maxxis better


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I would definatly go with the AlphaBurner all the way!!!


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

how smooth is the draw on the alphaburner wen you pull it back epsi:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

It's hard to say which one is better when i haven't shot either one of them, i'm pretty sure the bear attack will have a smoother draw since it's a single cam and the cam isn't as agressive plus I think it has a longer brace height a 7" brace height and It is cheaper, I would go and shoot one for yourself and decide which one is better in your opinion.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

the alphaburner draws like a PE or UE more than like a hunting bow. The one that i shot was at 63-63lbs and it drew like about 40lbs and way smoother than my AM35. All i have to do now is save up for one


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

alphaburner always go with hoyt.:wink:


not trying to start a fight or any thing:wink:


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

cheap + low quality, or top of the line...hmmmm

take the alpha burner. You won't be sorry.


----------



## Foxtail-Offroad (Feb 13, 2007)

bow slayer said:


> cheap + low quality, or top of the line...hmmmm
> 
> take the alpha burner. You won't be sorry.


Cheap + low quality???... So, you have shot the Attack? Honestly, I don't think you could go wrong with either. I've seen people on here choose the Attack over the Z7, so it can't be that bad!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Well I went with the Attack..............


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

bow slayer said:


> cheap + low quality, or top of the line...hmmmm
> 
> take the alpha burner. You won't be sorry.


I'm a Hoyt guy too, and I would take the burner over the attack any day, but I have to take exception with the idea that Bear is putting out a low quality product.
In fact their flared limbs are pretty tough to beat.

I think you will get a quality product either way you go. I just hate to see anyone buy a bow with a wheel where the top cam should be. ukey:


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

just go shoot them for yourself dont let us tell u because believe it or not some on here are a little fanboyish :mg::embara: but really just go try them for yourself i think the bear looks better but neither are my favs for this year


----------



## 702Cory82 (Dec 6, 2009)

bow slayer said:


> cheap + low quality, or top of the line...hmmmm
> 
> take the alpha burner. You won't be sorry.


How can you say that Bear is cheap and low quality. what a bunch of crap. I personally shot a few Hoyts and personally would not own one even if it was given to me. Just a yuppy thing I guess. I think Bear is one of the top bows out there when it comes to quality, performance and price. It just seems like the hoyt guys bash on everything that is not a hoyt. Just remember who has been in the archery game longer before you start talking smack.


----------



## 702Cory82 (Dec 6, 2009)

And I am also sick of hearing that "Hoyt wins all of the big competitions"... Well I hope so they spend all of that money on pro staffers to shoot there equipment. Which results in the "Hoyt" boys to spend all of there hard earned money on a bow that is equal quality and performance as any top of the line bow. It does not matter what bow you like, its all about what feels good for you and what you shoot the best with. My bear will shoot with the Hoyts and Kill just as good as the "Hoyt". I am just tire of all the bashers on here. Its getting old fast.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

702Cory82 said:


> And I am also sick of hearing that "Hoyt wins all of the big competitions"... Well I hope so they spend all of that money on pro staffers to shoot there equipment. Which results in the "Hoyt" boys to spend all of there hard earned money on a bow that is equal quality and performance as any top of the line bow. It does not matter what bow you like, its all about what feels good for you and what you shoot the best with. My bear will shoot with the Hoyts and Kill just as good as the "Hoyt". I am just tire of all the bashers on here. Its getting old fast.



Now dont get me wrong here I am tired of the 'hoyt hype'........BUTTTTTTTT Alot of people on here shoot hoyt,mathews, or bowtec...as theyt are the 3 most popular large name brand of bow out there....I do feel for you in the sense that this is you second post and you already notice the bashing that happens,.........but usually its just friendly joking that a few of us here ' no names mentioned" do back and forth..........Welcome to the forum cory, glad to see more people joining!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

702Cory82 said:


> How can you say that Bear is cheap and low quality. what a bunch of crap. I personally shot a few Hoyts and personally would not own one even if it was given to me. Just a yuppy thing I guess. I think Bear is one of the top bows out there when it comes to quality, performance and price. It just seems like the hoyt guys bash on everything that is not a hoyt. Just remember who has been in the archery game longer before you start talking smack.




Hmmmm well Just another "opinion" of mine here again......Bear's are "cheap" bows in the sense that a new mathews or hoyt will run you 600-900 depending on where you live, I have shot a few bears and as you chose with the hoyt i didnt buy it, My wrist began to hurt because of the vibration it made:chortle::chortle:.....ok that was a joke i apologize......but like it has been said before...EVERYONE has a preference of what brand they buy......if you are confident in your equiptment you will shoot better and better...if you think the bow is crap and dont think it can shoot good you will shoot poooooorly....YOU will see alot of this back and forth thing here like i said before, makes it fun sometimes as long as nothing gets out of hand....:wink:


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

702Cory82 said:


> How can you say that Bear is cheap and low quality. what a bunch of crap. I personally shot a few Hoyts and personally would not own one even if it was given to me. Just a yuppy thing I guess. I think Bear is one of the top bows out there when it comes to quality, performance and price. It just seems like the hoyt guys bash on everything that is not a hoyt. Just remember who has been in the archery game longer before you start talking smack.


Someone took a big old frosty gulp of the Hateraide this morning! 



702Cory82 said:


> *And I am also sick of hearing that "Hoyt wins all of the big competitions"... *Well I hope so they spend all of that money on pro staffers to shoot there equipment. Which results in the "Hoyt" boys to spend all of there hard earned money on a bow that is equal quality and performance as any top of the line bow. It does not matter what bow you like, its all about what feels good for you and what you shoot the best with. My bear will shoot with the Hoyts and Kill just as good as the "Hoyt". I am just tire of all the bashers on here. Its getting old fast.


Say, any news on who won the Utah Open a few days back? Hint; his name is Reo and he shoots a Hoyt :wink:

All kidding & hate aside, I'm actually looking forward to shooting the Bear Attack. It's one of the bows that has unexplicably caught my attention this year. :thumbs_up


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

702Cory82 said:


> How can you say that Bear is cheap and low quality. what a bunch of crap. I personally shot a few Hoyts and personally would not own one even if it was given to me. Just a yuppy thing I guess. I think Bear is one of the top bows out there when it comes to quality, performance and price. It just seems like the hoyt guys bash on everything that is not a hoyt. Just remember who has been in the archery game longer before you start talking smack.


maybe you should figure out who has been in the archery game longer before you start talking smack bear archery was created 76 years ago hoyt 79 years ago and im not a bear fanboy or a hoyt fanboy just pointing out some facts


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> maybe you should figure out who has been in the archery game longer before you start talking smack bear archery was created 76 years ago hoyt 79 years ago and im not a bear fanboy or a hoyt fanboy just pointing out some facts


LO good point...but i think he was saying he has been in the archery business longer than that guy he was talking to on here...lol nice catch tho:darkbeer:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

[


Say, any news on who won the Utah Open a few days back? Hint; his name is Reo and he shoots a Hoyt :wink:



Hey which brings me to another point EVERYONE gets lucky at some point in their lives:chortle:....just kiddin man congrats


----------



## 702Cory82 (Dec 6, 2009)

I apologize for coming off so bitter. This is a great site and am glad to be apart of it. Again I am sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

702Cory82 said:


> I apologize for coming off so bitter. This is a great site and am glad to be apart of it. Again I am sorry for my ignorance.


'
Its cool man, everyone here has their own opinion about the bow's we shoot, a little arguing never hurt anything......


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

702Cory82 said:


> How can you say that Bear is cheap and low quality. what a bunch of crap. I personally shot a few Hoyts and personally would not own one even if it was given to me. Just a yuppy thing I guess. I think Bear is one of the top bows out there when it comes to quality, performance and price. It just seems like the hoyt guys bash on everything that is not a hoyt. Just remember who has been in the archery game longer before you start talking smack.


Ok, you got me. Bear isn't really a low quality bow. They aren't bad. But, when it comes down to which bow is going to put up the big numbers in FITA,3D and even field. I would say that even comparing hoyt and bear is like slapping hoyt in the face. The shooters who aregoing to score high will simply choose hoyt every time. Why set yourself up for failure? Now, in regards to your last point abut how hoyt guys just 'bash everything that's not a hoyt.' To start, I've shot pretty much every major companies bows. some, just for a few shots, some for a year or so. So far, no one has even compared with hoyt. The day I switched to hoyt, my indoor round went from 297 average to almost 300 average. My outdoor round went up about 40 points and my field round became quite substantial.(as seen here(top of the list): http://www.archeryranking.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=23&Itemid=119&lang=en) So, I would not say that I'm just some fanboy who bought a hoyt one day, I am an archery addict and fanatic. I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## bigstankie78 (Dec 9, 2009)

I havent got the chance to shoot the Attack yet, but I have shot the Alphaburner, and it is fast. But, the best thing about the Alphaburner is that it doesnt sacrifice smoothness for speed.


----------

